# Crimson clover



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I am sitting here staring at a 50-pound bag of crimson clover seed, planning on where to sow it (my little field is only about 3 acres). Good problem to have, though.....maybe my across-the-creek neighbor, who has about 40 acres of pasture with cattle on them, will let me sow on part of his land. If not, "Johnny Clover-seed" is going to be enriching the roadsides in and around my place.


----------



## d.tregarth (Aug 29, 2009)

lovely jubly! i likes the old crimson clover myself. we have 10 hectares of the stuff here at the farm. i'd love to get the hives over there for when they flower (especially as the farm is organic) but the goats don't seem to understand that hives are not mountain tops, and not really designed for buggering around with. :doh:


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I can just picture your goats posing on top of the hives! That is, until the girls decide to start buzzing them..... then there might be some head-butting going on!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

markmaster said:


> I am sitting here staring at a 50-pound bag of crimson clover seed, planning on where to sow it (my little field is only about 3 acres).


That's about all that 50# bag will plant.

http://stephenville.tamu.edu/forages/fot/species/crimsonclover.html

Seeding rate is 15-20 lbs. per acre. Hope this helps.

Kindest Regards
Danny


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

DRUR said:


> That's about all that 50# bag will plant.
> 
> http://stephenville.tamu.edu/forages/fot/species/crimsonclover.html
> 
> ...


It does help....someone told me that it only took about 5 pounds per acre. Glad I haven't called my neighbor yet!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

d.tregarth said:


> lovely jubly! i likes the old crimson clover myself. we have 10 hectares of the stuff here at the farm. i'd love to get the hives over there for when they flower (especially as the farm is organic) but the goats don't seem to understand that hives are not mountain tops, and not really designed for buggering around with. :doh:





markmaster said:


> I can just picture your goats posing on top of the hives! That is, until the girls decide to start buzzing them..... then there might be some head-butting going on!


I think the girls would win that head butting contest!! Then the goats would eat the clover out of spite.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

markmaster said:


> Good problem to have, though.....maybe my across-the-creek neighbor, who has about 40 acres of pasture with cattle on them, will let me sow on part of his land.


 The cattle would never let it produce a flower. You might want to try dividing your field in two, and planting each half 6 weeks apart. You would double the bloom period. Clover seed keeps very well, you can always reseed sections next year.


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

Im in NW Louisiana. Is it too late to plant crimson clover this year?


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't think so, but it probably depends a lot on your local climate. My forage map shows your area to have crimson clover bloom by April with browning-off beginning in July ... but, heck, try it anyway -- you never know!


----------

